# Plumbers of the world unite and stop this madness



## clarkplumber562 (May 9, 2010)




----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Holy crap.

I love it! 

Plate it gold and call it a spa rain head!


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

hey thats cool.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

Who let you into my house?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

clarkplumber562 said:


> View attachment 14605


Nice. I noticed the second outlet. I'm assuming they'll install the hand shower when the budget allows?


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> Nice. I noticed the second outlet. I'm assuming they'll install the hand shower when the budget allows?


nah just a hose for the veggie patch!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

That's just a grow-op I'm building...

I'll post more pictures when I get the 400 watt high pressure sodium light installed over the tub... 

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

Redwood said:


> That's just a grow-op I'm building...
> 
> I'll post more pictures when I get the 400 watt high pressure sodium light installed over the tub...
> 
> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


That's the same thing I was thinking

Sent from my iPhon


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Redwood said:


> That's just a grow-op I'm building...
> 
> I'll post more pictures when I get the 400 watt high pressure sodium light installed over the tub...
> 
> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


 I thought Bill might be mixing up some Bathtub Gin again.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Did the tub have a garbage Disposer in the drain, like Kramer?


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

That would work nice for washing my dogs.


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

Atleast the HO spent some $ and took the option of the osilating shower head versus the ridgid. Bet that handy made some cash on that upsell.


----------



## clarkplumber562 (May 9, 2010)

Plumbdog said:


> Atleast the HO spent some $ and took the option of the osilating shower head versus the ridgid. Bet that handy made some cash on that upsell.


Never looked at it that way


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

That is soooo wrong. :furious:

Body sprays should be mounted on the walls, not above. That is what shower heads are for. Oh for the humanity . . .


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Stop what?!? Showering under 60 nozzles of Fiskars glory?!?

I think not!

The following user(s) wishes to thank U666A for this useful post: Mississippiplum, Plumber71, DesertOkie


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

How the hell did you get into my house to take that picture.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

RealCraftsMan said:


> Who let you into my house?





Mississippiplum said:


> How the hell did you get into my house to take that picture.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


:Whistling2:

The following user(s) wishes to thank U666A for this useful post: Mississippiplum, Plumber71, DesertOkie

√√√√√

I'm sure...


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I missed that post otherwise I wouldn't have said that

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## azmike (Feb 3, 2010)

Do they use weed and feed for soap?


----------



## PlumberG (Jan 25, 2012)

Hahahahahahahahaha ....WOWZERS!!!!!
That made my day!!
Thank you soooo much!!👍👍👍👍


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

*Introduction Requested*



PlumberG said:


> Hahahahahahahahaha ....WOWZERS!!!!!
> That made my day!!
> Thank you soooo much!!👍👍👍👍


An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

Being honest this has been my favorite type of sprinkler for years


----------

